

Saying Yes and Saying No - bennesvig
http://www.stevenpressfield.com/2011/08/saying-yes-and-saying-no/

======
dlan1000
As oft-cited as it is and as much as I hate to resort to it, I think Robert
Frost said it better: "Two paths diverged in a yellow wood..."

